# Radioamatierisms >  Nikko Nissan 350Z ( Item No.: 240163 ) - vajag jaunu pulti.

## HX_unbanned

Kur var tādu lietu izrakt un vai ir iespēja arii dabuut papildus navarotus ( piemēram, jaudas palielinājumu  ::  ) ?

Paldies par atsauciibu!

----------


## HX_unbanned

U-uuuu, neviens nevar izpalīdzēt????  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Kur var tādu lietu izrakt un vai ir iespēja arii dabuut papildus navarotus ( piemēram, jaudas palielinājumu  ) ?
> 
> Paldies par atsauciibu!


 Varbūt modeļu veikalā uz K.Barona un Brīvības ielas stūra... virs ieejas veikalam stāv helikoptera modelis...

----------

